# How to connect USB modem to Ethernet router???



## bulma (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I hope that I'm posting this in the right area...

I have a Arris modem from Time Warner Cable & I use it to connect to my laptop with a USB connection.

I recently bought a Linksys WRT54G2 Router so that I can connect my laptop & my Xbox360 at the same time.

My problem is that since I use a USB & found out that the router only takes Ethernet...I don't know how to connect the modem to the router.

As you can tell I'm a newbie.:tongue::4-dontkno

Can anyone please tell me if there is any way to connect USB modem to the ethernet router???? If there is any step by step instructions on how to connect the laptop to the router as well as the xbox360 all together.

Please any and all help would be so much appreciated.ray::smile:
Thank you very much.:wink:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...cm_mmc_o=7BBTkwCjC-p8ByplCjCabTwyKbywgfCjCmH4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Forget it, that adapter will NOT work. Those USB adapters are ONLY for connection to a computer and require drivers to be loaded on the system they're attached to. There is no way to connect a USB only modem to a router with an Ethernet WAN port.


----------

